# Madonna Inspired Dramatic Smokey Eye Tutorial!



## SistaPlease (Feb 19, 2013)

I got the inspiration for this look because I was going to a Madonna-rama Party. I wanted to bring the gothic "Ray of Light" Madonna from the video "Nothing Really Matters" (the Geisha look). Let me know your thoughts. Thanks for watching!

      Dramatic Smokey Eye ("Nothing Really Matters" Inspired) - [video=youtube_share;RS7kwudgdaQ]http://youtu.be/RS7kwudgdaQ[/video]


----------

